# NAS wird nicht im Netzwerk angezeigt



## Exolio (11. Februar 2019)

Nabend zusammen. 

Ich habe das Problem dass mein NAS nicht im Netzwerk angezeigt wird, ich also keine Dateien entsprechend dort hin verschieben kann. Woran kann dies liegen ?
Alle anderen Geräte, u.a. meine Hue-Bridge die ja auch per LAN am Router angeschlossen ist, werden angezeigt.

An meinem MacBook wird das NAS ohne Probleme angezeigt.
Gibt es eine Einstellung bei Windows 10 die ich übersehen habe ? Die Netzwerkerkennung ist aktiviert.


----------



## the.hai (11. Februar 2019)

Was für ein NAS ist es denn? wie ist es angebunden? Netzwerkkomponenten?


----------



## Matusalem (12. Februar 2019)

Windows 10 erkennt nicht immer alle am Netzwerk angeschlossenen Geräte. 

Diese sind dennoch da und können direkt über die Adressleiste adressiert werden, bzw. als Netzlaufwerk eingebunden werden.

Eine Ausnahme, alte Geräte welche nur SMBv1 unterstützen. Windows10 hat SMBv1 aus Sicherheitgsgründen deaktiviert, alte Geräte oder die Fritz!Box, welche immer noch nur SMBv1 unterstützt verschwinden dann.,


----------



## Shimboku2 (12. Februar 2019)

Allerdings kann man, (Sicherheitsaspekt mal außer Acht gelassen) SMBV1 über Programme und Features\Windows Features aktivieren / deaktivieren wieder aktivieren.


----------



## shadie (12. Februar 2019)

öffne mal den Dateiexplorer

Navigiere zu "dieser PC"

Oben auf Computer

Netzlaufwerk hinzufügen

jetzt:

\\dieipdeinesservers

und dann auf durchsuchen.

Jetzt sollte das Nas angezeigt werden wenn du die Netzfreigaben richtig gesetzt hast.


----------



## Exolio (14. Februar 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> öffne mal den Dateiexplorer
> 
> Navigiere zu "dieser PC"
> 
> ...



Klappt leider nicht... 
Bin in mein Router-Menü rein und habe geschaut welche IP das NAS hat und diese dann wie von dir beschrieben gesucht. Leider wird nix gefunden...


----------



## shadie (14. Februar 2019)

Exolio schrieb:


> Klappt leider nicht...
> Bin in mein Router-Menü rein und habe geschaut welche IP das NAS hat und diese dann wie von dir beschrieben gesucht. Leider wird nix gefunden...



sicher, dass du auch \\ und nicht // gemacht hast?

So müsstest du eigentlich das Nas problemlos finden.

Hast du auf dem NAS eigentlich eine SMB Freigabe oder ist das so ne MAC OS spezielle Freigabe die Windows einfach nicht finden kann?
Was für ein Nas ist es überhaut und wie ist es eingerichtet?


----------



## colormix (14. Februar 2019)

Bei Windows 7 wird immer das NAS LW angezeigt unter Netzwerke so fern eine HDD oder USB Stick als NAS LW  angeschlossen und Eingerichtet ist,
über Wlan so nicht da muss man immer ins Router Menü ,
 sieht man auch im Router  Menü  ob das NAS LW vorhanden ist da mal schauen .
Über Kabel wird  eigendlich immer das NAS LW erkannt egal welches OS man nutzt ob es Windows oder Linux ist spielt keine Rolle .


----------



## guss (18. Februar 2019)

Shimboku2 schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man, (Sicherheitsaspekt mal außer Acht gelassen) SMBV1 über Programme und Features\Windows Features aktivieren / deaktivieren wieder aktivieren.



Wurde das mittlerweile eingeschaltet? Wenn nicht ist das die Lösung...


----------

